# Funny Photo



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Looks like her husband just wouldn't buy his story that he was a jolly Christmas elf, just there to give her presents!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Bucky,
That was a good one! I remember when I found out that Santa didn't exist, that just sucked royally. I was equally upset to find out there was no Easter Bunny...but relieved to find out there wasn't a tooth fairy, because frankly some fairy flying around collecting old teeth grossed me out to a certain extent.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I Want One


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Poor kid...traumatized for life! I love that tombstone though.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Damn! Santa isn't real?

Funny..but I find guilty laughing at a crying kid.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

wow horrifying and funny at the same time


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I had a cousin who acted like she was still 6 years old when she was 15 because she thought being all innocent and goofy acting would get her more presents from "Santa".
Then as an adult she stole everything that she could from a couple of estates in which she was supposed to be sharing the money and antiques, now after all these years she has found herself "alone" with no family!
Go figure?
Adults are just taller, heavier children, many times.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

It's such a great picture but the kid is photoshoped in it. it's all over the WWW. 

But it's still great.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow that was funny!!!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Now, that's just wrong!! LOL But funny!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that is awesomly funny but sad for the little one.....I saw that and laughed till my tummy hurt...and I luv Christmas....lol

Laurie


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Almost like the time I built a haunted barn on a farm. They use the same buildings for a Christmas display. Well you should have seen what we did to Santa's workshop. All I can say is it is now known as Satan's workshop.


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

HeHe

Gotta Love it! 
Poor Kid


----------



## cappy (Sep 23, 2007)

ha... its that a real stone?


----------



## kaamnik (Oct 7, 2007)

*aa*

no it is not


----------



## Vicky_Spoon (Oct 22, 2007)

*[email protected]!!!*

jhahahahahahah. im laughing my head off. thats the best thing ive seen all day..


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

That stone looks familiar. Isn't there a gag website where you can choose a stone & enter your own text and they are put together for you to download?


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

NICE... better keep that from my kids for awhile. LOL


----------

